

Paying Tribute to Thomas Stanley and His ‘Millionaire Next Door’ - e15ctr0n
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/07/your-money/paying-tribute-to-thomas-stanley-and-his-millionaire-next-door.html

======
lumberjack
>Most of the rich grow wealthy because of modesty, thrift and prudence. They
live happily in starter homes. They don’t subsidize irresponsible adult
children. They have an allergy to luxury automobiles.

It's weird that this guy is part of "the rich".

It seems to me more fitting to classify him as the middle class, not the post-
war middle class but the pre-war middle class, the MDs and other educated
professionals.

In terms of wealth he's not THAT much distant from the working class and
definitely not closer to the billionaire tycoons or even the CEOs. He's
basically working class except that he could afford a nicer car, a nicer
house, a vacation or two and an early retirement provided he doesn't go crazy
with his spending.

To think of this guy as having a social status comparable to that of literal
captains of industry is just insane.

